# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  tomato frog gender

## Robbie

I first thought Fluffy was a female, but now I think they could be a 'pair'. My pictures are somewhat fuzzy, so if you need betters one to tell just let me know :-) In the first picture she's the one in front.

----------


## Ryan

Hi Baloo, It looks like you have a pair of tomato frogs. I would say in the first pic the one in the front is a male and the one in the back is a female. i say this because the females will usually have darker and more redder coloring. Males are smaller and have a darker throat.

----------


## Robbie

Oh interesting  :Smile:  Yeah Fluffy is about 2/3rds the size of Tang. I just figured that Fluffy was half the age, cause my most males were dull color. But now that I read this and seen the 3 types of tomato frogs and that some males are a yellow or orange it makes sense.

----------

